# Ice control for next year



## cdqat1432 (Dec 3, 2010)

So a couple weeks ago I was thinking about how Cargill had cut everyone off and thinking, "what can I plan for next year to reduce my dependence on salt but still provide ice control? I know of a product called ice grit (I think) made out of cinders (I think). I was thinking what if I used ice grit when it was really cold? (which was a lot this year and the salt wasn't going to work anyway but I put it down cuz that's what we do) I could have preserved the salt for when it mattered, given traction when necessary and saved money. Has anyone done this? One redeeming quality of salt is that if it gets wet, it is still ok, you just have to break it up. Sand and gravel are not so forgiving when wet, just frozen. Is there some way we can turn the tough lessons learned from these guaranteed and seemingly fraudulent "salt shortages" into a positive change for the better? For most of us, the emergency is over for now, but the nightmare will happen again. Maybe we can all come up with a program, another tool for the toolbox if you will to get the job done. After all, a lack of salt isn't the final word for our business. We still have to get the job done; just find another way. Thanks.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

Buy low. Sell high.


----------



## Showmestaterida (Dec 28, 2006)

They cut everybody off from around your area?


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

More storage, if your are going to store the "grit" store more salt instead. Frozen sand is a pain.


----------



## cdqat1432 (Dec 3, 2010)

maxwellp;1980340 said:


> More storage, if your are going to store the "grit" store more salt instead. Frozen sand is a pain.


I have storage for 80 but used 600. The allottment was 800. You can only order up to your credit limit, which is 100 tons. Then you wait for the bill(several days) to pay. Then you can make another order. You cannot prepay, pay upon receipt or pay even the next day as it takes several days to get an invoice. Having a larger uilding would require more money and space and there is no way to put up one for 800 tons.


----------



## szorno (Jan 3, 2002)

At the risk of sounding like a broken record... you might want to look into liquids. There is going to be a lot of info at the SIMA symposium this year. check it out and go if at all possible.


----------



## Digger63 (Dec 16, 2010)

I would agree that liquid would be worth looking into. If you are looking to be in this business for a number of years the investment will pay off. Of course there is a learning curve to anti-icing but also there is a lot of info both here and on the internet to help you along. Anti-icing, like treated salt isn't the end all answer to snow and ice removal, but if you can piece them together into your program you'll start saving and making more money.
Also, Cargill will accept a credit card on file for you salt purchases.


----------



## cdqat1432 (Dec 3, 2010)

We can look into liquids. I have 7 months to figure it out. As for paying Cargill, they just automatically deduct from our account.


----------



## Lone Wolf Ent (Oct 18, 2006)

Liquids have been a great addition for us. As far as Cargill, consider multiple purchasers but deliver to one site. Extra paperwork but keeps product in inventory.


----------



## cdqat1432 (Dec 3, 2010)

The problem is storage. We can only store 80 tons. Then use that and order more. They typically cut everyone off around Valentine's day. Maybe if i get a. Full bin between then and.spring I can make it. I had to purchase 75 from alternative more expensive suppliers this year.


----------

